# ODI Mushroom grips for a schwinn scrambler



## shaneh (Feb 27, 2012)

I recently bought a schwinn Scrambler phantom that has ODI mushroom grips but they are in horrible condition. Does anyone know where I can buy a set of black and yellow ODI mushroom grips?
Thanks


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Feb 29, 2012)

Ebay for about 15.00


----------



## shaneh (Mar 1, 2012)

THANKS! Il try looking there


----------



## shaneh (Mar 1, 2012)

can you send me the link?


----------

